# Sharing some light during tough times



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Had our consultation following a successful round of SSR and our consultant starts with we'll you'll be glad to know the hard part is over   I wish I had a better poker face. I was like seriously you think ONE needle in albeit a very delicate place is the hard part  

Hubby very considerately said I think my wife will disagree that the hard part is over. Lol yes he was a male surgeon. You know I just had to laugh. Men and their balls eh! Never mind all the daily injection, dildo cams, leg stirrups, egg retrievals, scratches etc us ladies have to go through. 

I wondered if anyone else had some WTF moments during their consultations


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Devon

That's made me laugh   Men, eh  

I remember DH and I went to a consultation to try out a new clinic a couple of years ago. I was getting on in years, but didn't need that to be pointed out  . When the male (of course) consultant laughed and said to DH in a jokey way "us men, we're okay, our sperm doesn't get old, we can have children at any age" I knew that would be the first and last meeting with him   I'd had my ovaries compared to "old tomatoes in the supermarket" by our previous consultant, but that was better than the nudge, wink, "You're not in the boy's club" humour of this other consultant


----------



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh no how insensitive, poor you. I guess they see it day in and day out that it is almost the norm for them and they forgot how extra delicate we are during such a stressful time. I'm glad you can see the funny side too it's the only thing that's keeping me sane!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Our clinic refused point blank to do any SSR on my NOA hubby, I felt SOOOO let down.!!!

Grrrr to that doctor too.

Fingers crossed for you 

Sheila


----------

